# Tom Cruise



## Brian G Turner (Jun 19, 2005)

I find myself developing a healthy respect for Tom Cruise, as being a pretty decent serious actor. His seems to have a good choice of scripts he takes, and he seems to do a pretty good job of covering emotions - in Last Samurai I found him to be pretty excellent. I'm actually looking forward to seeing how he plays in the new War of the Worlds film.

Is this a generally accepted view, or is this a sign of premature dementia?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 19, 2005)

I have always loved the Cruiser.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 19, 2005)

No premature dementia for you, Brian. I like him, too. In "The last samurai" he did a hell of a good job.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd vote for dementia 

I find Cruise *very* limited as an actor, all too often relying on standard mannerisms.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 19, 2005)

I have to say that I never have been much of a Tom Cruise fan.  I will admit that he did a very good job in "Born on the Fourth of July", but other than that I can't say that I like his work much.  Although, I suppose he didn't ruin "Interview With the Vampire" as much as I was afraid he would, but still.

His current silliness isn't doing anything to redeem him, either.  I don't care so much about the Katie Holmes thing.  I think he's probably having a midlife crisis or something.  But I have to say that I was very disappointed by his public criticism of Brooke Shields for her proclaimed use of anti-depressants after she suffered post-partum depression after the birth of her child.  I don't think it was his place to do that publicly, no matter what his religious or philosophical feelings on the subject of drug therapies.

Okay.  Sorry.  Rant over.  It's just that this has been all over the news here in the States recently, and it's been really bothering me.


----------



## ravenus (Jun 19, 2005)

In my view no public personality should use his/her leverage to promote a religion or faction.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 19, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I'd vote for dementia
> 
> I find Cruise *very* limited as an actor, all too often relying on standard mannerisms.


 
totally agree.


----------



## Leto (Jun 19, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## Calis (Jun 20, 2005)

He was fairly decent in Collateral as a bad guy (which is a good movie)


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 20, 2005)

He rarely stretches beyond portraying characters in a very archetypal light - not too impressed.


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 20, 2005)

I've never really been too fussed by Cruise. I don't love him, I don't hate him. My Mum can't stand him, to the point where she won't watch a movie if he's in it unless she's really pressured too. I also know others who have seen every picture he's been in. I've always been ambivalent. I don't think he's fantastic, but I did enjoy _The Last Samurai._
Its funny how people can get so worked up about particular actors...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 20, 2005)

I think he's getting a _"better"_ actor as he gets older, but that could just be the fact that the longer you do something the more practised you become.

A lot of actors of his 'generation' are trying to break out of their usual stereotypes I notice (Jim Carrey, Bruce Willis etc)

There's a lot better actors than him out there though. I mostly watch movies for themselves, not for who's in them (Although I will admit to a blind irrational hatred of Leonardo DiCaprio and refuse to watch any of his movies  )


----------



## rune (Jun 20, 2005)

Did anyone see the news report about his being sprayed with water at the War of the Worlds London Premier?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2005)

Yeah, pretty sad. Not much "comedy" in the "prank".

As for Cruise as an actor - what I like is his - - - timing. I've especially noticed how his timing, of how and when he uses dialogue, has been pretty decent. Maybe that's down to good direction, though.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 20, 2005)

Films I've liked with him are few and far between...

Mission Impossible and Jerry Maguire... [EDIT] And Interview With A Vampire!!! Though preferred Brad Pitt in that!!! 

But really, since meeting him, I found that I haven't really been wanting to watch his films...  (and I have his autograph!!!)


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 20, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> But really, since _meeting_ him, I found that I haven't really been wanting to watch his films...  (and I have his autograph!!!)


 
Name-dropper!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll be looking forward to the War of the Worlds film, but I'm not a huge fan of Cruise as an actor...


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 21, 2005)

Never been a big Cruise fan, something about him really bothers me and it bothers me even more that I've never been able to isolate that 'something'.  I don't avoid his movies as much as most of them just don't appeal to me.  I will say that I enjoyed The Last Samurai but admittedly the actors surrounding him did such a good job that he didn't need to do much other than look silly/brooding/angry at any given time...

Don't give a hoot about him and Katie Holmes or him and whomever or whatever some silly person does with a fake microphone...actually, I don't much go in for all the hype over celebs.  It's all a bunch of hooie.  Give me more meat about the movies and how they were made and what's coming next and forget about telling me that B. went to McDonalds and pigged out or C. married a man 20 years her senior...blah, who cares.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 21, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I mostly watch movies for themselves, not for who's in them (Although I will admit to a blind irrational hatred of Leonardo DiCaprio and refuse to watch any of his movies  )


 
I'll second that sentiment about Leo DiCaprio.  However, I did watch "The Aviator", and I'm glad I did.  It's a great film, and I found it fairly easy to forget that it was him in the role of Howard Hughes.

And as far as Tom Cruise goes, I think the thing that bothers me so much about him is that he comes off as so smarmy.  In the interviews I've seen with him, it just seems like he tries way, way too hard to play the "nice guy", so hard that he comes off as fake.  Reminds me a lot of Eddie Haskell - for those of you who don't remember "Leave It To Beaver", he was the kid who always tried to act so kissy-faced to Beaver's and Wally's parents ("Have I told you lovely you look today, Mrs. Cleaver" was a common line), but he's really just a trouble-maker.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 21, 2005)

DiCaprio's actually quite good - he was good in What's Eating Gilbert Grape, Catch Me If You Can and Gangs of New York. Hmm. Perhaps he's at his best playing off a better actor (Tom Hanks, Daniel Day Lewis, etc)?


----------



## ravenus (Jun 21, 2005)

I think Leo is at his best when the roles he plays and the directors he works with are not so much concerned about the whole Dicaprio teen idol persona...the best example of how NOT to do a film with Leo is *The Beach* where they screwed around with the core story to pander to his hunk status.


----------



## Leto (Jun 21, 2005)

And screwed the island, but that's another question. 
For me Leonardo was at his best in Growing pains.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 23, 2005)

Leo De Crapio, grrrrrrr, the only thing I hated about 'man in the iron mask' i find him extremely limited as an actor and won't watch a film with him in it! of course the film was saved by gerard depardu, gabriel biryn and john malchovich.
tom cruise i find very limited. Vanila Sky and minority report are two of the recent ones that i've been aflicted with. both had a potential to be fantastic films, and yet both films landed flat on their faces due to cruise! he just played tom cruise. 
I'll admit to liking him in top gun, as a kid, but watching it recently, i was shocked at just how sterotypical it was, and how sexist. i'm almost at the point of not watching him on principle. and i have low expectation of war of the world. but then, a film based on the novel which when read on the radio cause national panic, how can it live up? I think he doomed himself with it, before the director even shouted 'action'


----------



## Leto (Jun 23, 2005)

How can a film be saved by Gerard Depardieu ? This guy recently butchered two of my favorite fictionnal characters and don't play a part anymore. He plays Gerard Depardieu playing the part of...


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 23, 2005)

I said:
			
		

> I find myself developing a healthy respect for Tom Cruise, as being a pretty decent serious actor. His seems to have a good choice of scripts he takes, and he seems to do a pretty good job of covering emotions - in Last Samurai I found him to be pretty excellent. I'm actually looking forward to seeing how he plays in the new War of the Worlds film.
> 
> Is this a generally accepted view, or is this a sign of premature dementia?


Other than the fact he can't act like DiCaprio (who' only *marginally better* at times) he's OK I suppose!! 

Senile dementia cometh methinks....


----------



## Calis (Jun 23, 2005)

It is interesting how people take notice of the actors and how bad they are.

I just watch a movie because it is entertaining, and i dont notice acting skills (unless they are beyond pathetic) and I have enjoyed a lot of Cruise movies and Di Caprio for that matter.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 23, 2005)

Well, considering that the actors are the vehicles of the story- that a story  is basically about people if it's any good - we can't help but notice if they're doing a good job of it, I think!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jun 23, 2005)

well said.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

I never cared for Tom Cruise until I saw "Interview With The Vampire". Then I started liking his work. One thing for sure, the man has a head for business. He has Hollywood wrapped around his little finger. Which is a great thing when you can pick and choose roles at your liesure. Most actors don't have that advantage. I like him now. 15 years ago I would've passed.


----------



## Calis (Jun 25, 2005)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Well, considering that the actors are the vehicles of the story- that a story is basically about people if it's any good - we can't help but notice if they're doing a good job of it, I think!



I can and it isnt hard to do.


----------



## Dave (Oct 10, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I think he's getting a _"better"_ actor as he gets older.


I agree with the earlier comments. In his earlier films he did tend to play the same stereotypical young hotshot, brusque "top gun" pilot-type - though I think he was ideal for that in _Cocktail_ and excellent in _Rain Main_. I haven't seen _The Last Samurai_ so I can't comment, but he did have to act in _War of the Worlds_ and he is showing that he can when he has to. He also does many of his own stunts in _Mission Impossible_.

He does have a knack of picking blockbusting films to be involved in and I don't think that is just luck. He is a good businessman. I think he researches what he does carefully, puts his own money into the projects, and he spends a long time with fans. He is the only actor to spend hours in the crowds outside film premiers in London's Leicester Square. Some actors don't even bother to turn up. He only got squirted in the face only because he does go right up to the people. He has been to Japan premiers more than any other actor and _The Last Samurai_ is a huge film there.

However, you should leave your personal life out of your work. That's difficult for an actor to do, but the constant promotion of your religion and your trophy wives is an uncomfortable sight to watch. Scientology is an easy target and he isn't the only actor involved with it. He does probably make the most noise about it though. I have to say that 'missionary' work is a fundamental part of most religions, and he obviously is just very committed to it. His antics on the Oprah Winfrey Show and in other interviews have caused Paramount to drop him. I think they might regret that decision though, he still has a big pull as this article shows and Paramount surely needs some success:


> _World Entertainment Network_
> 10/10/06
> 
> *Japan Declares 'Tom Cruise Day'*
> ...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Oct 10, 2006)

Cruise is annoying.


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 10, 2006)

I had enjoyed Tom Cruise's work and especially his choice of movies up until his public diagnosis that mentally ill people should not take medication and use diet and exercise instead. I feel it is very irresponsible for a charasmatic public figure to tell thousands or millions of people with chemical imbalances and a tendancy toward suicide to stop taking the medicine that is holding their illness in check. He carries enough weight to sway at least a few people who teeter on the edge. If you're not a doctor, don't diagnose! Beside him and Speilberg should be embarrassed by that pitiful remake of *War of the Worlds*. They had the ability and the opportunity to make it the way it should have been made.


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 10, 2006)

I have never quite liked Cruise as an actor. He seems to play very stereotypical roles and War Of The Worlds was an embarassment. It could have been so much better.

Like Steve I lost whatever respect I had for Cruise when he began publically attacking people who took medication for mental disorders. That was absolutely unjustified and uncalled for. He's a very iconic figure and it is terribly possible that he might turn people away from the help they need.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 10, 2006)

I liked Risky Business. That's about it.


----------



## carrie221 (Oct 11, 2006)

He is not that good of an actor and his movies have been getting worse and worse in the last several years.

I liked the movie A Few Good Men but that is basically it.


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 11, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> I'd vote for dementia
> 
> I find Cruise *very* limited as an actor, all too often relying on standard mannerisms.


 
Define standard mannerisms.  

Whitestar


----------



## Whitestar (Oct 11, 2006)

Nesacat said:
			
		

> I have never quite liked Cruise as an actor. He seems to play very stereotypical roles and War Of The Worlds was an embarassment. It could have been so much better.
> 
> Like Steve I lost whatever respect I had for Cruise when he began publically attacking people who took medication for mental disorders. That was absolutely unjustified and uncalled for. He's a very iconic figure and it is terribly possible that he might turn people away from the help they need.


 
Ditto! 

Whitestar


----------



## roddglenn (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of War of the Worlds and all its guises (the original book, the radio play, the George Pal 53 film and Jeff Wayne's Musical version). I thought Spielberg's version was ok as a film on its own - it had some good acting in (Cruise and Robbins mainly), a decent story (apart from some silly plot holes) and damn good effects. It was disappointing that they didn't keep closer to the original book, but it was a closer adaption than the 53 version.

Cruise is too vocal about Scientology and his beliefs, which pisses a lot of people off, but essentially he is a good actor. Minority Report wasn't bad, Last Samurai was brilliant IMHO, as too was A Few Good Men. Collateral was very good too. Vanilla Sky was a bit strange, but his acting in it was good. And his acting in Rainman was v good, as well as Hoffman's. 

He has acted in some really crap films in the past - Days of thunder and the Color of Money being two big contenders.

I think he's showing a lot more versatility than he did as a younger actor, which is understandable.  We all try to get better at what we do the longer we do it.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 19, 2006)

I've seen some films where I liked Cruise a lot in _A Few Good Men_. He was okay in _Rain Man_, but seriously overshadowed by Dustin Hoffman. I haven't seen _The Last Samurai_, but I think his performance was astounding in _Born on the 4th of July_.

There's only one actor I detest to the point of refusing to see his movies, and that's Jim Carrey. I started boycotting him after seeing an interview where he kept pulling the same faces he always seems to, judging by the trailers I haven't managed to avoid...

In general, I don't much care about what political or religious opinions actors or other celebrities may have, but I think Cruise did cross the line with his performances on various talk shows, and with his comments about medicating mental disorders. 

That said, Cruise has apologized for his comments and sent Brooke Shields a huge bouquet of flowers, when it turned out she was in the same hospital giving birth to her second child while Katie was in labor with her first.

I'm not keen on proselytizing religions in any case, and don't have much respect for Scientology, which was basically invented by a science-fiction author to show the gullibility of some people, on a bet. Too bad he ended up believing in it himself... John Travolta is a Scientologist too, and you don't get him going on about it in public.

One celebrity whose opinions I really despise, though, is Mel Gibson. He's had his brains addled by extremely conservative Catholicism, witness his spouting off anti-Semitic comments at police officers recently when he got arrested for drunk driving. His apologies afterwards have come across as a belated attempt to smooth things over. Being drunk only removes inhibitions to spout off when you would know better while sober, it doesn't make you rave about ideas you really don't believe in.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 19, 2006)

Collateral and The Last Samurai were tommy's best


----------



## BookStop (Oct 19, 2006)

I liked TC in Vanilla Sky and Interview WAV, I guess because he was a bit different in both of those. He seems like he's probably an ass in real life though.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> Cruise is annoying.


Only since Nicole dumped his worthless butt.

Days of Thunder, Top Gun, Legend and Last Samurai were Tom's best.


----------



## Jack (Oct 19, 2006)

Legend was just a good movie though  I'm so-so on cruise preferring actors like Tom Hank's, Bill Murry, Denzel Washington (Even if my sister is obsessed with him), Daniel Day-Lewis, Alan Rickman and the like - Usually go on Directors/story over actors as a reason to watch a film.

I did actually like him in Minority report, Collateral and The Last Samurai. But they were good films anyway.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Minority Report an dVanilla sky just confused and irritated me. I need hard plots with simple science.


----------



## BookStop (Oct 19, 2006)

Jack said:
			
		

> Legend was just a good movie though  I'm so-so on cruise preferring actors like Denzel Washington (Even if my sister is obsessed with him)


 
Your sister seems like an incredibly intellegent person.


----------



## ravenus (Oct 19, 2006)

manephelien said:
			
		

> One celebrity whose opinions I really despise, though, is Mel Gibson. He's had his brains addled by extremely conservative Catholicism, witness his spouting off anti-Semitic comments at police officers recently when he got arrested for drunk driving...


Heh I do feel a bit disappointed that the cops truncheons didn't "slip" from their grasp and "accidently" knock dear Mel on the fanny.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 20, 2006)

He's a Scientologist - I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## Omega (Oct 21, 2006)

mosaix said:
			
		

> He's a Scientologist - I just can't take him seriously.



I also think that scientology on the surface looks to be a strange one, but you have the right to follow what ever you think is right for you.

John Travolta is also a scientologist and it hasn't done his career any harm.


----------



## Dave (Oct 21, 2006)

Omega said:
			
		

> I also think that scientology on the surface looks to be a strange one, but you have the right to follow what ever you think is right for you.


I believe that also, but not when it hurts other people. 

My ancestors on different sides of my family were persecuted for their protestant Faith - both as Huguenots in France and Covenantors in Scotland. We today often forget who hard our rights to free speech and free thought were won. However, it was mentioned earlier in this thread about the scientology views on the evils of Psychiatry and Psychology. They can believe that themselves without preaching their unjustified, unsubstantiated ideas to others.

I have the same view about the Muslim teaching assistant suspended by a British school for refusing to remove her full-face veil (niqab). She has a perfect right to wear it, but the children in class also have a right to see the face of the person teaching them. She can find another job, harder for them to change school.


----------



## mosaix (Oct 24, 2006)

Omega said:


> I also think that scientology on the surface looks to be a strange one, but you have the right to follow what ever you think is right for you.
> 
> John Travolta is also a scientologist and it hasn't done his career any harm.



I don't take John Travolta seriously either. My feelings about people have little to do with how well they are doing in their career. What they believe, to the detriment of others, carries much more weight in my book.

Am I right that Tom Cruise refused to allow *his wife* any painkillers during childbirth because _*he*_ believes it to be wrong? One of the great things about the advancement of science is that one day *he* might just get pregnant! Wouldn't that be wonderful?

I take your point about following what is right for you but that doesn't mean people shouldn't give it some thought first. Wasn't it L Ron Hubbard who said that the best way to make some money was to invent a religion?


----------



## jenna (Oct 24, 2006)

I always find it a testament to his abilities that I think he's such a ****** in real life, but I find him very watchable in a lot of movies, ie Interview, Minority Report, Last Samurai and many more. But I've never understood why people find him sexy. He's so not attractive to me in that way AT ALL!


----------



## steve12553 (Oct 24, 2006)

mosaix said:


> Wasn't it L Ron Hubbard who said that the best way to make some money was to invent a religion?


 
I've read that elsewhere, too.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 25, 2006)

mosaix said:


> Wasn't it L Ron Hubbard who said that the best way to make some money was to invent a religion?



According to Ray Bradbury, that's what he said.  I imagine he has made the claim before that he was present when Hubbard said that; I heard him make it in a talk at LosCon a few years ago.

As far as the Scientology controversy goes, what I know about the religion I only know from what I've read different places.  Most of it doesn't impress me.  Also, I have had contact with a number of Scientologists over the years, and I have to say that I have not been impressed with any of them, either.  That's just my limited experience, of course, but I think it is telling that it was such a uniform set of experiences.

Edited to add: I'm not especially impressed with any of the individuals in the entertainment community who identify with that religion, either.


----------



## intheknow (Dec 8, 2006)

..is ******* nuts


----------



## roddglenn (Dec 8, 2006)

Every single religion that has ever been has been set up by one person or a group of people at some point.  L Ron Hubbard was just a couple of millenia later than some of the longer running faiths.  Scientology is based on the premis that Earth was originally populated by Aliens who actually brought humans along with them.  The aliens are supposed to return some time.  So people either believe that or not.  I personally don't, but I do believe that there may be alien life out there somewhere.

Cruise uses his status as a soapbox to preach about his religion, that's what irritates me about him, despite thinking he's a good actor.  John Travolta doesn't which is why his career has not been affected.  Because of that Travolta doesn't come across as a fanatic like Cruise does.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Nov 8, 2007)

If I remember correctly, this line should prove fanaticism...

I'M IN LOVE WITH KATIE HOLMES!!!!

Need we say more?


----------



## clovis-man (Nov 8, 2007)

I just noticed that this thread existed.

I want very much to like Tom Cruise, but his ego keeps getting in both our ways. I loved "Legend" primarily because Ridley Scott does such a bang up job of making the film. But TC didn't harm it either (a very young TC). On the other end of the spectrum, I liked the Spielberg remake of the George Pal classic, "WOTW". Tom didn't harm that one either, but he had to get his ego in there with the hand grenade scene. With "The Last Samurai", he had more control of the process and went over the top with the film's ending. Too much Cruise, not enough story.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Dave (Nov 8, 2007)

roddglenn said:


> Cruise uses his status as a soapbox to preach about his religion, that's what irritates me about him, despite thinking he's a good actor.


Most celebrities use their fame (and/or fortune) to promote Causes, whether that be global warming, African famine relief, cancer charities, homelessness, anti-fur trade, anti-abortion, vegetarianism, left-wing politics, right-wing politics, or evangelical religions. The Causes themselves and the tabloid press actively promote and foster this.

Many of them also seem not to know where to draw the line between work and private beliefs, though maybe that is because celebrities today seem to enjoy very little privacy. So, I'm not sure that Cruise can be singled out for this, though Paramount dropping him should have rung some bells even to him.


----------



## Soggyfox (Nov 8, 2007)

Omega said:


> John Travolta is also a scientologist and it hasn't done his career any harm.


 
Battlefield Earth? truly an aweful film.


----------



## Soggyfox (Nov 8, 2007)

Dave said:


> Most celebrities use their fame (and/or fortune) to promote Causes, whether that be global warming, African famine relief, cancer charities, homelessness, anti-fur trade, anti-abortion, vegetarianism, left-wing politics, right-wing politics, or evangelical religions. The Causes themselves and the tabloid press actively promote and foster this.


 
my own personal pet hate. Bono preaching about poor people, the guy being worth 100's of millions of pounds and saying how we should all give lots to people with very little. Yes i give what i can when i can afford it but i don't have the wealth of a popstar.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 9, 2007)

I can honestly say that despite the many many movies Tom Cruise has been in, there is not one that I have enjoyed enough to want to see again. Some of them were quite forgettable, notibly the one's he stared in with the ex Mrs Cruise Nicole Kidman. Ok I may be an Aussie but is it just me or does anyone else think that this woman cannot act? The movies Far and Away and Eyes wide shut were deplorable.

His Mission Impossible films were only good because of the special effects and had little to do with his acting. The Firm I completely forgot about once I left the cinema and the list continues.
If I had a choice between the lamb roast and Tom Cruise, the lamb roast would win everytime (sorry Aussie Joke there)


----------



## murphy (Nov 9, 2007)

tangaloomababe said:


> I can honestly say that despite the many many movies Tom Cruise has been in, there is not one that I have enjoyed enough to want to see again. Some of them were quite forgettable, notibly the one's he stared in with the ex Mrs Cruise Nicole Kidman. Ok I may be an Aussie but is it just me or does anyone else think that this woman cannot act? The movies Far and Away and Eyes wide shut were deplorable.
> 
> His Mission Impossible films were only good because of the special effects and had little to do with his acting. The Firm I completely forgot about once I left the cinema and the list continues.
> If I had a choice between the lamb roast and Tom Cruise, the lamb roast would win everytime (sorry Aussie Joke there)


 
I mostly feel the same was with the notable exception of Rainman.   That was an excellent movie and one I would like to see again.   However, it would be Dustin Hoffman I would want to see.


----------



## unclejack (Nov 9, 2007)

I didn't have time to read all of your posts so I'm sorry if I'm repeating anything anyone else has already said. I just wanted to say that Tom Cruise is crazy. He is a good actor though. I think it was a very wise move for him to play the role of a politician in his next movie Lions for Lambs. After all his cuckoo publicity many people don't see him as a real person and politicans are known to be very detached from real life as well. If he can bring something genuine to that role he may win over many of the people who don't think much of him since all of his publicity and show that even though he is nuts he can still pretend to be normal on screen.


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 9, 2007)

Apparently he is very good in his latest, Lions for Lambs.

I enjoyed Tom in few of the movies he has actually done:
Magnolia
Vanilla Sky
Risky Business
Legend
Collateral

Brad Pitt acted circles arounf him in Interview with the Vampire

His best line: "Help me, help you!" Jerry Maguire

But, I despise Scientologists


----------



## Connavar (Nov 9, 2007)

I think he is better than Pitt.

Shame he does less movies like Magnolia,Collateral and more movies like  MI series....

He might be a religion freak but he is good.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 9, 2007)

Actually I don't like Brad Pitt much either, but I would watch him if it were a choice between him and Tom Cruise.


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, the difference between the two is that Brad actually has talent whereas Tom needs a great script, director and co-actors to carry him through any movie.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree with you completely TK


----------



## Dave (Nov 12, 2007)

Brad Pitt is excellent in 'Twelve Monkeys'. When I first saw him I couldn't believe it was really him.

I would have to say that Tom Cruise tends to play the essentially same characters - his characters in Cocktail, Top Gun, Rain Man, Vanilla Sky and Jerry Maguire (while all excellent films) are really the same character in different circumstances. I'm prepared for someone to refute that, but tell me a film where he does have to really act a part and not just some spoiled, egotistical brat.


----------



## biodroid (Nov 13, 2007)

Cruise is a great actor besides the fumbled MI:2 i think he pulled off 1 & 3 very well. He knows what makes a good movie and he chooses his roles well. Who cares about the couch jumping "incident" on Oprah, the guy is happy leave him alone. I hate it when people bring that up as an excuse to show what a dumba$$ he is. Leave him be, he is one the best out there.


----------



## Dave (Nov 13, 2007)

biodroid said:


> Cruise is a great actor besides the fumbled MI:2 i think he pulled off 1 & 3 very well. He knows what makes a good movie and he chooses his roles well.


That's not the same as being a good actor, that is being a good Producer and being financially astute. And I agree that he is that.


----------



## Vincent Tauscher (Nov 14, 2007)

In response to Dave's earlier question about if Tom Cruise can fit other roles, yes... in my opinion, he was opposite of what he normally is in the movie "Collateral", where he plays the hitman and "bad guy".  I would say there's definitely some "acting" there.

Still doesn't make me a Tom Cruise fan though.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 14, 2007)

He is the typical hollywood superstar, people like him so much that they dont wanna see him in other type of roles.  its good to see he does movies like Magnolia and Collateral then.


Brad doesnt have a talent IMO.  Other than playing the looney in Fight Club, he hasnt impressed me at all.  He is still the pretty boy type movies.  Troy,Mr Smith and Mrs Smith crap.....


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 14, 2007)

Connavar of Rigante said:


> Brad doesnt have a talent IMO. Other than playing the looney in Fight Club, he hasnt impressed me at all. He is still the pretty boy type movies. Troy,Mr Smith and Mrs Smith crap.....


 
Well, to each their own, but you can add to Fight Club, 12 Monkeys (as mentionned by Dave above), Snatch, True Romance, Kalifornia, Se7en, Interview with the Vampire, and The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. All stellar performances and proof he has talent.

I also read that he recently admitted in an interview that some of the movies he did make in the past (Meet Joe Black, Seven Years in Tibet) were not very good.


----------



## Connavar (Nov 15, 2007)

Good movies but not cause of him IMO except i thought he was good in Snatch.


----------



## fishi (May 8, 2009)

yaa i even i llike him a lot!

top gun
last samurai
a few good men..blah bblah......


----------

